# most perverted pickup lines?



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is that a cat between your legs ? Can i pet your pu ss y?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

so, how do you like your eggs? poached, scarmmbled or fertalized?


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

lets not turn this rape into a murder


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive got a helmet, you've got a cave, lets explorer

or

if you dont sleep with me ill ****ing kill you


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

i wanna wrap your legs around my head and wear you like a feed bag :wub:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

are you a tree? Cause you give me wood :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

If i wanted to hear you talk i would take my cawk out of your mouth.... Ready ? Here comes Thomas the tank engine :devil2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey pet, can you drive ??? well back onto this fcuker

hey pet, do you like fruit, well suck mi c0ck its a peach

hey pet do ya like jewellry , well suck mi c0ck its a gem

hey pet do you like chicken ?? , well suck mi c0ck it foul !!!

all courtesy of sid t sexist pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey pet do when your in bed do you lie on your stomach ??

why do you ask ??

i was thinking if you didnt , perhaps i could ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fancy a bum?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> fancy a bum?


yes get your coat you have pulled X


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you fcuk? If you don't do you mind laying down while I do.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

excellent, your place or mine?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

you seem to have a leak let me plug that hole for you...


----------



## fat controller (Jan 23, 2011)

Excuse me Miss but does this hanky smell of chloroform?


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Wanna play the army game? I'll just lie down here and you can blow the **** out of me!

My name is Danny. Remember it, cause you'll be screaming it all night.

Or my personal favourite. "Fancy going halfers on a bastard?"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

remember b!tch it aint rape if your dead


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

If you were my daughter I'd still be bathing you.....

I think it goes like that, sounds incestuous, but hey, each to their own and all that :confused1:


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Roses are red,

Violets are blue,

I've got a knife...

Now get in the van!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you.like fruit cos my cocks a peach

Get your rat out

Do you.like chicken? Well suck on this, its fowl.

Put on your.helmet because you're off through headboard tonight

Do you wanna go halves on a bastard!

Nice shoes, wanna ****

You're in luck im getting the ugly ones out of the way first


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

"Is that a mirror in your knickers or is it the liquid mercury I spiked your drink with as I'm a nerdy psycopath who hates women?"

Bet you thought I was going to say "Is that a mirror in your knickers? Because I can see my face in it later"

Didn't you! DIDN'T YOU!

Lol, check these out "I want to kiss you passionately on the lips, and then move up to your belly-button."

"Is it hot in here or is it just you?"


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant wait to rip you a new **** hole babe


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Two guys in the pub one says to the other 'I fooked ur mum last night we did it all missionary, doggy style, reverse cowgurl..she even licked the mixture of love juices free from my c0ck afterwards tht women is wild....the other guy looked at him for a moment thn replied 'let's go home dad I think you've had enuff'


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

1982chris1982 said:


> Two guys in the pub one says to the other 'I fooked ur mum last night we did it all missionary, doggy style, reverse cowgurl..she even licked the mixture of love juices free from my c0ck afterwards tht women is wild....the other guy looked at him for a moment thn replied 'let's go home dad I think you've had enuff'


You tell jokes as pickup lines ?

Could work with a joke like that I suppose


----------

